# Walnut table legs



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I had to turn these legs for my dad's next project. He didn't feel like he could do it. It was tough. They are 36" long and 1 1/2" in diameter so they wanted to chatter pretty badly. Sharp tools , being really light on the bevel and using my hands to dampen the vibration made them go pretty fast.


----------



## Brodie (Dec 16, 2006)

John,

You did a beautiful job. I can't even see any variance to show they were hand turned. Congratulations.

Merry Christmas,

Brodie Brickey


----------

